# Thru-Hiking



## marcski (Jul 21, 2012)

So, I found myself in Hanover, NH tonight.  I did some research beforehand and determined that Ramunto's brick oven pizza had one of, If not the best selection of beers in town.  So, as I was enjoying a trifecta of British Pints of Rogue's Dead Guy Ale, I notieced a couple across the patio enjoying a few pints.  Then, they threw some big packs on their backs and, knowing the AT crosses the CT. River into NH in town, I put two and two together and got up and gave them some kudo's.   They started at the northern terminous in Maine on June 1 and expect to be down in GA in October sometime. It's got to be an experience. Hiking something as big as the AT.  Who's got some experience doing it?  I've never done more than a few nights camping.  When I retire and have more time, it's definitely on the to do list.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2012)

Our own skibum9995 did it a while back and chronicled his journey on AZ 

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?26874-skibum9995-hikes-the-AT&highlight=

One of my best friends had saved up the cash to do it and started on Katahdin in early May a couple of years ago.  He made it as far Wildcat in New Hampshire before taking a nasty spill and breaking his ankle.     Big time bummer for him. His through hike was going to be his "last hurrah" before settling down and having a baby with his wife.   He lives outside of DC and has been working on completing it in small sections since.


And as a side note as you were in Hanover today, Ed McGee's parents are/were Dartmouth professors.  Ed was a long time guitarist/vocalists for Ekoostik Hookah.  His song Through Hiker was one of my favorites back when I lived in the midwest and saw them frequently.


----------

